# when does wine freeze?



## rob (Nov 22, 2011)

I am wondering at what temp does a 12% wine freeze at. I have looked on a web page of a winery that claims they do cold stablization at 15 degrees, I would like to put a gallon jug in the freezer to cold stable (I know it would not get to 15 degrees) assuming that you would want to airlock this what fluid would you put in the air lock?


----------



## Angelina (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't know a lot but if I were looking for a fluid that wouldn't freeze I would be thinking along the lines of Vodka or grain. I use to keep Citrus Vodka in the freezer and it does not freeze. Also it kills germs so I would think it would be safe enough. That said you may want to wait for a expert to answer.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wine will freeze solid at 15 degrees. It will freeze solid in most freezers that are working unless you turn the temp all the way up.
Another side note. The wine will stop fermenting when it is cold, but can start again when it warms up. Cold crashing is good for getting wine crystals out(Tartaric acid). You dont need or want to freeze the wine to do this. Follow normal stabilization practices to finish wine(please)


----------



## jet (Nov 22, 2011)

http://van.physics.illinois.edu/qa/listing.php?id=1640


----------



## rhoffart (Nov 22, 2011)

jet said:


> http://van.physics.illinois.edu/qa/listing.php?id=1640



good answer ... I have it bookmarked. thanks


----------



## rob (Nov 22, 2011)

Mike, Thanks for the reply, so tell me why a winery would do cold stablization at 15 degrees?


----------



## rob (Nov 22, 2011)

ok, I went back and took a second look at this winery process and they are using a jacket that wraps around the stainless steal tank which is 15 degrees. The wine inside the tank is 28 degrees. Also found out that 12 percent wine freezes at 23 degrees


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 22, 2011)

Rob I know I few wineries the CS at 0* for three days. After learning this I was also doing it for 3-4 days checking the wine daily. I use a solid bung in the freezer. Now that I have an exterior thermostat I am doing what most wineries and people do and that is 10-15 days at 28*.

The first way worked well but I think I may be getting more fall out at two weeks. I also rack before the wine gets much above 40*.


----------



## rob (Nov 22, 2011)

Dan, if you were back sweeting would you do it before or after cold stab.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 22, 2011)

I would do it before CS. Cold Stabilizing is the very last step for me before bottling other than a racking or blending. Blending would be the very last thing. I do this after everything is 100% complete. After blending I let it sit a week before I bottle. I know I got off track here.


----------

